# Radeon 9800/9800 Pro Voltmods



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Ruppy (Feb 16, 2005)

*voltmod Expertvision 128MB 256bit*

Hi guys.

Please give me some advice.

I have a Expertvision 128mb/256bit 9800SE. I hardmodded to 9800pro. After the modification the 3Dmark2001 is 19650.
On the card I have Hynix 2.5ns ram. 

I cant run over the ram frequency above 330MHz. I dont understand why? The Hynix 2.5 ram must run faster. Maybe the mem volt is to low.
I nead some info abouth the pencil trick to rise the ram voltage, or any sollution.
The pcb of the vga card more like xt pcb.

So I wanna voltmod just missin some info.
<img src=http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140&stc=1>
<img src=http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141&stc=1>

Other problem is the bios flashing. I always receive a (rom locked fault message)


----------



## Ruppy (Feb 18, 2005)

*it is xt pcb?*

Does anyone identify this pcb?

A little bit similar with xt.

I hunting for a "pencil trick" for this pcb. 


Frank


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 19, 2005)

Rubby ...  can you get a closer pic of the area around the chips ISL6522 like in the XT800 Vmod here  is the layout the same?


----------



## Ruppy (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi. Urlyin

I cant fined any 6522 , even a lot part missing from the pcb.
 On the front side I fined 3 pc of ic:NCP5424,CO257,NCT66
On the back side I fined 3 pc of ic:1575,P42AD,and on 8 legged what I cant read....maybe the bios?.

Maybe the 1575 is for the vmem? 

<img src=http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146&stc=1>
<img src=http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147&stc=1>

The layout closer to the 9800XT. Just on the 9800xt pcb a lot of part on it. From my pcb a little bit empty only 3 pc of IC on each side.

This card from Xpertvision. I checked the www.expertvision.com.tw  They produced only 9800se and 9800xt. Both on a same pcb.(with R360,2.5ns Hynix....)

And the other problem is the bios flashing. Bios is locked. The flashrom cant access. (with "flashrom -f -p 0 bios.bin")

Urlyin.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 23, 2005)

Ruppy... sorry I haven't had time to look up the ic list. From the picture only the L shaped mem is close to a X800. I've seen a 9550xt that looked close ... most of the vmods at least have the SC1175 and ISL6522. Try to get back to it as soon as I can ... maybe if you shoot a PM to W1zzard he can point you in the right direction ...


----------



## Ruppy (Feb 23, 2005)

*thanx*

Thanx your trying to help me Urlyn

Ruppy


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 2, 2005)

Ruppy ... the NCP5424 is the controller for the GVPU . You can check the ohms on pins 3 & 7, see if there is a resistor in line with pin 7 that has the same reading ...  Sorry Rup that should have said 7 not 3 ...


----------



## Ruppy (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanx Urlyin.

I will check it out. 0.1V rise is ok?


Do you have idea for VMEM? The 2.5ns Hynix is can be interesting.


Ruppy


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 8, 2005)

*ram.*

Hi ruppy.
dose your ram read 
HY5DU283222AF-xx <-(in your case 2.5)
i have the same ram. but the 2.2ns ver.  and got the data sheet from Hynix. after i found it wouldn't reach what it was meant to. 450 (900ddr) for the 2.2ns  and 400 (800ddr) for your 2.5ns
and found that the 2.8ns and down needed 2.8v VDD and 2.8v VDDQ.  +/- 5% so a max of 2.94v
the card by default has 2.9v VDD and 2.7v VDDQ  <-- theres the problem. uping that too 2.8v should fix the problem.  i haven't done it yet but i intend to.


----------



## Xwolf (Mar 8, 2005)

*1 more note   (i put a name this time)*

your vpu reads 360 yes?  not 350.
in that case u also have a xt vpu.  (just means a slightly optermised shader and something els i think)
so if your flash is failing u might want to try the 9800pro > 9800xt mod  (128meg ver) as yes it looks like 
the pcb is also the xt ver.

V nice buy btw.   a 9800se which might beable to be modded to a xt! (128meg ver)


----------



## vg (Mar 12, 2005)

Ruppy, I have the same card.
To flash bios use flashrom.exe with -sst switch. BIOS is SST25VF512.

Can you help me with voltmod?

Thanks


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 14, 2005)

One question:

Do i need VREF and VDDQ mods or can i do only VDD and VGPU if i want?


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 15, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> One question:
> 
> Do i need VREF and VDDQ mods or can i do only VDD and VGPU if i want?



ANYBODY?? ARe VREF and VDDQ a MUST MOD or no?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2005)

Ruppy said:
			
		

> Thanx Urlyin.
> 
> I will check it out. 0.1V rise is ok?
> 
> ...



Ruppy ... read my last post again, It should have been pin 7 ... try .05v increments ... looks like W1zzard has 1.8 for air cooling ...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> ANYBODY?? ARe VREF and VDDQ a MUST MOD or no?



Nobru ... if your card is the same as in the pics then sure you can do the VREF and VDDQ for memory ...


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 15, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Nobru ... if your card is the same as in the pics then sure you can do the VREF and VDDQ for memory ...



I have a 9700pro PCB as i see but i have small problems.
With 10K pot i get only 1.8V ,and memory,when i rise voltage i get less OC.How come?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> I have a 9700pro PCB as i see but i have small problems.
> With 10K pot i get only 1.8V ,and memory,when i rise voltage i get less OC.How come?



What was the voltage before you started?


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 15, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> What was the voltage before you started?



1.6
Do i need maybe 20k pot (actually i dont have 20,i have 22 and 25)?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> 1.6
> Do i need maybe 20k pot (actually i dont have 20,i have 22 and 25)?


Set it to 10k first then take it slow....


----------



## xwolf (Apr 13, 2005)

hi guys.

just interested to know.
(i was just checking what me voltages read)
its a 9800pro with hynx 2.2ns 350 core and 9700 pcb (only had it for a month or 2)

VGPU:  1.72v-1.73v
VDD: 2.8v
VREF: 1.43v  (what acturly is VREF ? and whats it afect?)
VDDQ: --  (haven't yet found c136  i'll turn me comp off in a sec and pull the card out to look for it)
but ya.  ok i'll up me VGPU to 1.8   as for VDD ya got the default as 2.9  is it fine mine being 2.8 ? is this only for the ram btw? if so. me ram says it needs 2.8v VDD +/- 5% so with +5% that makes it 2.94 which it would seam is its max recomened voltage.  i might leave it @ 2.8 if its only for ram)
VREF  what acturly is that? and whats it power?  e.g. ram ? gpu ? something els ?
VDDQ when i find it ya default says 2.7 and i need it @ 2.8 (i persume thats why my ram won't reach its 2.2ns speed of (900mhz ddr)  atm well i've droped it to 724mhz  ddr as i was seeing graphic jitters after a little wile @ 750 or so mhz.  but ya any thing above that and it die's up the ass. is that just coz of lack of VDDQ or would / could there be any thing els the problem. ?
and well the main thing i'm asking is.  so if i want to try get more out of my ram.  do i only need to up VDDQ to its 2.8v like it needs  ?

thx.


----------



## xwolf (Apr 13, 2005)

ya  just checked.
me VDDQ's 2.7v's
next time i'm @ dicksmiths i'll pickup some trim pots.  and give it a try.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Modder of anything with a cord or batteries*

Hi, Guys, new to this forum,but not voltmods.
As for your Vref inquiry : Vref is the reference voltage of the gpu (The voltage the gpu sees as a "1", anything below that is considered a "0") (correct me if i'm wrong, but that is the standard definition of VREF in a digital circuit; should apply to vid cards too)  
I have a Sapphire 9800 with Hynix mem 2.8 nS.
I bought the card off ebay for $31 (US).  Guy tried modding it for a mac and messed it up.
I also flashed it with a powercolor VBIOS
When I did the voltmods, I decided to use my own method.  I have a set of 4 DIP switches that allows me to turn each mod on or off individually.(while running, too)  I dont have a digital camera so no pics; sry.

My voltages
VGPU: 1.85v
VDD : 2.7V
VDDQ:2.6v
VREF: 1.42v

Clocks : 435/375*2 (stock cooling with vantec tornado zip-stripped to the card)
3dmark 03  6650+  (saw 6700 once) @ 1024x768 @ 430/370 video and CPU@3.8

"The last three voltages are stock" you might point out.  I found no benefit to either raising or lowering VDD, VDDQ, VREF.  I only use the VGPU mod.

Here are a couple pieces of info for y'all
VDD is the main voltage of the DDR memory (3.2v MAX with ramsinks)
VDDQ is the voltage for the memory input/output buffers (also 3.2v MAX with ramsinks)
Never go over 1.50v Vref, you'll cook your gpu

Max GPU voltages
Stock cooling 1.7v max
Air cooling 1.8v max
water cooling  1.9v max
Phase change/peltier /w waterblock 2.0v

When you raise the GPU voltage, it allows the GPU to write to the memory better, but hinders read operations (relaxed read-ready timings help) but you will lose a few mem clocks

When using 2.2nS ram on a 9800 non xT PCB (R350) the speed is limited (usually 380*2) by the tracings on the PCB itself, when you up the voltage you actually can lose some overclocking potential (a few MHz)
Thats why ati changed the reference board for R360  and XT

How do I know all this?  Simple, I hold a degree in computer and electronics engineering technology.

If you have any questions you can e-mail me @ gregbrown8257475@hotmail.com
I don't mind making new e-friends.

My main rig:
ABIT AS8 uGuru MB w on the fly overclocking
LGA775 Prescott 2.8Ghz @ 3.8 air cooled
512 MB (Grrr) Kingston (yuk) ddr 400  (soon to be corsair dual channel 1GB)
Modded 9800
Sata HDD
Xconnect 500w P/S

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 15, 2005)

Hellraiser1981 that was most! useful!

thank you X10

and ark ok. i guess i'll leave me ram voltages alone then or even drop or gain VDD by 0.05 perhaps?
as i carn't quite get the 380x2  any thing above 365x2 and after a wile i start it see little hmm "jitters" i guess is the word that comes to mind.   when i up it to 380 or more how ever (over what the pcb can hack)  its different, u see little gray squares poping up randomly around the screen. 

and atm i have 2 120mm fams in a guard placed directly over the card (covering both sides) as when i have my ram speed above 330 or so  the ram sinks (thermaltank copper ones) become to hot to tuch.
but with the fans they very cool.  also the gpu got to 40-50'c easy but with these fans it remains 9-12'c above room temp.  e.g. atm 35'c  its that cool with these fans i haven't bothered replaceing the stocked cooler.

but ya. i'll up me gpu v to 1.80 or 1.85 seaning its running so cool.  and see how that go's

but ya thx heeps for that info.


----------



## xwolf (Apr 15, 2005)

OOo  and Hellraiser1981 very nice over clock on ya cpu there. its nice to get a free "1ghz" 

atm i got a xp2000 (stock speed 1.667ghz 1.6v 266mhz bus) yes haven't upgraided in ages and i've had it running 100% stable for a wile @ 1.990ghz or so. 333bus 1.65   but any more even if i uped it 0.05 of a volt it would still be unstable.  so not to long ago i uped the voltage 0.15  so 1.75 (only uped the multiplyer by 0.5 tho) and then it seamed 100% stable after some burn tests and game playing. and it was all good. but l8r on that after noon.
i opened a pdf file in firefox and wether it just crashed or soemthing i'm not sure. but. 99.9% of the cpu was going to the crashed prog so was lagging. but theres the scerry part. my cpu was emitting noise! or little screams.  (simular to what my old video card did if u zoomed into a image to much.  e.g. there wasn't enough voltes getting to my ram or something like that)   so ya.  i quickly rebooted and set it back to its normal overclocked state and voltage.   just asking  was that due to me mobo unable to suply enough .. amps/voltes to it ya think ?


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 15, 2005)

Xwolf, those "screaming sounds" or squealing was not coming from the cpu, it was coming from the PWM on the MB.  PWM is Pulse width modulated power supply.  The voltage controller chip uses a high frequency signal with a varied duty cycle, which switches the mosfets around the cpu on and off to regulate the voltage.  The ripples are removed by filter capacitors.  This is common when the transistors get too hot.  The sound you heard was the silicon wafers inside the mosfets resonating due to expansion and contraction due to heat.  Each one of those mosfets might have a load of 30 amps or more.  When you increase Vcore, the current load of the CPU rises exponentially.  I recommend you attach little heat sinks to them.  When overclocking, there really is no maximum CPU voltage (within reason) as long as you can keep the core cool and the motherboard can supply the current.  Most of the older AMD CPUs can handle 1.75v or higher, at subzero temps, 1.9 might be a reality.
What kind of mobo do you have?  you should be able to clock higher than 1.99GHz (19%)
Also, is the power supply adequate and stable?  400w minimum for AMD CPU with HDD, VIDcard etc.


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 16, 2005)

AAAA.
ok.  i do acturly have heatsinks on them (tho there only small home made ones) which i though even they were more then enough as they didn't sean to get hot.  unless i missed one or there not what i though where power regulators (theres 4 of them next to the cpu and all the outputs e.g. usb and all that) perhaps a little fan is in order. or i'll go and buy some real heatsinks tho in my small country town dicksmiths is about the only electrical store i have. (use to have Jaycar) i'm from Australia btw. where not that backwards but most of the best stuff u have to oder in. also the only reason why i up'ed it only  another 0.5 on the multiplier was that i just wanted to see if it was stable. me mobo can go a lot higher. Its a Asus A7V8X-X (always bean a asus fan)
how ever the powersuply...  its only a 330W.  it is a good one tho. Antec TruePower 330.  like not some crummy no brand one.  but still i might need a nother one then.

once again thx for the info.  u seam to know what i wish i did.


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 16, 2005)

ok.
dicksmiths was realy gay and didn't have the same and/or trim pot i wanted.
so i ended up getting one of them long thin ones and also added a switch to it.
but when it came to soldering it. i didn't trust my large soldering iron with my skills
and couldn't find me small one.   so traced pin 18 up to a point where there was a big blob but nothing soldered to it. so i atched 1 there. and then picked the biggest ground i could find.  (i have it swiched off atm)  haven't even tuned it yet. but i've got it so it will be easy too.
but just wanting to know is that all right?

http://members.westnet.com.au/wolf2000/waylander/9800_v_mod.jpg

p.s. sorry about the poor/hard to see pic. i didn't have flash on as its too bright for that close.
and i also got a shit camera.  but whats ment to be on there is something like a small switch and the top of one of them (pasts) "Precision Multiturn 19mm PC Mount Trimpot" all wraped up in tape.
dosen't look very nice but dose it need to ?


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 19, 2005)

That should work.  Just make sure (3 times) that the pot is set at the highest resistance.
I don't think you should just leave it hang there, it might break off.  You can use super glue to attach it to the card.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delayed response, I was out of town for the weekend (lanparty)


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 19, 2005)

Btw, How many ohms is the trimmer?
10k or higher is recommended
common values of variable resistors:
5k, 10k, 22k, 50k, 100k, 1M


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 19, 2005)

no problems Hellraiser1981
thx for the reply

and ya alread i will glue it in place.
and ya its a 10k (like's recomended on the first page) its also set to 10k atm (tested it with switch twice)

and so i'm guessing when i turn it on the voltage isn't going to chage much? e.g. 10k resiser on that = 2.6 - 2.7v ?

i'll give it a try and let ya know.

also i don't seam to beable to get any more then 166 x 12.5 out of me cpu. (perhaps uping the voltes even more will proberly fix it but then i'll proberly need over the top cooling which would proberly cost as much or more then a new cpu)   i'm happy with it atm tho.   and its goto do me a little longer yet.


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 19, 2005)

Ops!

on that last post i ment to say 1.6 - 1.7v  not 2.6-2.7  

and  i had a last minit worry i guess you could say. and so i've only set it to 1.77v
and atm. where i use to get little red dots apearing on the doom3 start screan (in mars) @ around 400-410   they don't start apearing untill 435 now.  and got it on 423 atm.

i'll proberly up it to 1.8v after a little wile when i see this dosen't kill it.

thx to all for your help and this mod!


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 19, 2005)

435 @ 1.77 is very good.  Your card has potential.  1.8v will be fine, just remember that running the gpu at more than 1.7v will shorten the lifespan of your card (about 8 years instead of 10) [Average]

as for the cpu, you can get a nice heat pipe cooler for about $20 to $30.  Heat pipes are actually a self contained liquid cooling system!

Also keep in mind if you bump the cpu vcore and it doesn't oc higher, it might be the ram holding it back. (change ram ration to 4:5 if you can)


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 20, 2005)

aa ok thats fine   i have a video card for about... 2years max any way.

and ya i think it is something els holding me back.  coz atm. my rams shit. its  333mhz  and... no brand name on the ram.  just got shit like "MV512MB DDR PC333"  unless "MV" is its company name?

and atm tho my bus is set to 166 its acturly 165.68mhz and if i up the bus 1 more. it comes out more like 167.5  i think it was.  and with it like that (ya my ram running over its speed by only a few mhz) 
after about 10mins of playing CS source comp crashes.
when i upgrade next i plan on getting new ram (i think i'll have to seening as the bus of most new cpus is 200 ya) ?
u like P4's over amd's ?
i was going to get amd64 but as time go's on. there cuting the cashe out of them and just bumbing the speed up to make up the for it.   (just to make a cheeper cpu)   which sounds like a bit of a put off from my point of view.   like when they first came out they had 1meg.  now i think there down to 384. or i think i even saw one with 256 (thats as low as mine)  thats lev2 cashe tho.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 21, 2005)

MVxxxxx for ram?  sounds generic or oem.  Definitely get new ram if it crashes only a couple Mhz overclocked.  DDR333 is cheap, but you can put ddr400 in place of it.  Depends on what price is better. (supply and demand)
Most cpus have 200Mhz board bus, which is quad-pumped to 800MHz on a P4
Athlon 64 FX55 has 200Mhz 10-pumped. (thats right, 2000 Mhz FSB)
Amd vs Intel, one of the ultimate questions of all time.
Here's my opinion with some facts to back it up;

The athlonXP
The athlon XP is a hot running, low performing piece of crap. (today's standards)

Athlon 64 in Socket 939 is undoubtedly the FASTEST gaming Processor.

1. The 64's have the DDR memory controller on die, so the northbridge on a A64 board  only controls the video slot and a few peripherals.
2. The A64 obviously supports 64bit computing, even though there is no official 64bit windows and very few programs that support it.
3. A64's have HTT (Hyper transport technology) which moves packets in and out of the system ram more efficiently. (Increases Bandwidth a little)
4. A64 Still uses a FCPGA (Flip-chip-pin-grid-array) which is capable of being inserted and removed many times.
5. A64 FX have unlocked multiplier, which you can adjust if your board supports it.
6. A64s overclock relatively poorly compared to their intel counterpart.

Intel Pentium4 
The newest P4's are only available in the LGA(Land Grid Array) package with 775 pins.
(LGA775) The new 6xx series was just released which has x86-64 (a 64 bit extension)
1. The LGA 775 package has no pins on the processor, just contact pads, the pins are on the Motheboard.  This type of socket is not very reliable as it is rated for only 20 cpu insertion/removal cycles.  It seems to work fine if you don't mess with the CPU too much.
2. The new intel 925 series chipset supports DDR2-533 in dual channel mode.  DDR2 is slightly faster than DDR1 and draws less power, therefore runs cooler.
3. Hyperthreading is a godsend, the best feature ever incorporated into a desktop processor.  You can literally do 10 intense things at once without loading the proc too much.  HT is visible as 2 logical cpus in task manager, and you can set which logical proc a program is running on (called setting the affinity)
4. P4s are super-overclockers (prescott especially) I've had my P4 520 2.8Ghz up to a whopping 4.06Ghz@20deg C with an air conditioner cooling the core. (stock Vcore!!!)
5. P4s have a "feature" called CPU or thermal throttling, which hurts performance.  Thankfully, the better quality motherboards can disable it.
6. P4 is a multitasking master and therefore the fastest proc for business applications and possess the most raw horsepower money can buy.
7. P4 Whoops an A64 in Floating point calculations (video encoding, etc)

So Xwolf, you basically asked "which is better, AMD or Intel?" and you get a whole page of raw data.(no pun intended)

Which is better depends on your personal preference.

Here's a real world example;
I was at this lanparty (small one) and this guy was bragging his A64 FX-53 to high heaven.  He called my P4 a piece of crap.  "time for some fun" i thought.
He showed me raw framerates never before seen by my eyes, (Vsync off, of course)
I told him to load up doom 3 in the background and run UT2004 again.  60FPS, thats it!
His machine has a GIG of ram.
I decided to show him up.
I opened Doom3, Farcry, AVP2, Halo, Media Player, a couple others (random from the start menu) and started burning a cdrw.
I then turned off Vsync and loaded up UT2004.  I played at a consistant 80FPS at 1600x1200 at max graphics with my trusty modded 9800.
I saw his jaw drop.  I then told him I only have a 2.8Ghz with !512Mb! of single channel DDR, he almost died.

So you see, If you do only one thing at a time the athlon 64 will make you grin from ear to ear.
If you want to serve games and play others, while listening to your own music, and encode a video while youre doing it, A P4 wil make you do the Tim Allen power grunt because of the raw horsepower.

AMD vs Intel : a dispute only settled by personal preference.

I personally run a LGA775 Prescott 2.8GHz (520) CPU on an abit AS8.  I chose this processor because of the Price vs Horsepower and I chose the board because of the overclocking.  BTW Abit uGuru boards support Overclock on the fly (from in windows instantly) and on the fly Voltage changes.  Also a Voltage monitor from the Volt god himself (there are over 10 different monitored voltages), the build quality is excellent.  
I say this because I dropped the board twice, once on a wood floor, and once on concrete, which was a hard enough impact to knock off :  The cpu fan, the NB fan , the bios chip, the Southbridge heatsink, the CPU and some jumpers.  I put it all back together and it still works like new.  (Using it right now)

I am a hardcore  ATI, ABIT, Intel, Corsair, Samsung Fan

I will be upgrading soon.  My next dream system

Thermaltake Kandalf Case
500w Ultra X-connect P/S  -- already have
ABIT Fatal1ty AA8XE motherboard
P4 630 64 bit 3.0 GHz
Radeon X800XL--  my next voltmod/overclock project (shooting for XT speeds)
1024MB Dual channel Corsair Xpert DDR2 667 (when it comes out)
Soundblaster Audigy X2 platinum
Thermaltake Bigwater L/C system times 2
2 dual layer Peltier coolers (over 600w total)


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Apr 21, 2005)

Oops, almost forgot, The P4 6xx series has a whopping 2Mb of L2 cache!!!
As for the L2 cache on AMD;  AMD has always had a problem with on die cache, they aren't putting less in the die, it just becomes non-functional with the higher clock speeds.  There made with 1M cache.  If you look closely at thier hype, you'll see they say "Up to 1MB cache" Hyper transport and a fast FSB make up for it though.

Food for thought I picked up on a few forums.
"We support intel with our hearts, We support AMD with our wallets"
"A computer is a lot like an air conditioner, it doesn't work properly once you open windows"


----------



## Xwolf (Apr 23, 2005)

AAA
thx X1000  once again 
your reply far excaded my expectations.
i will take all this to mind when i get my next upgrade.

thx again.
(proberly won't be checking back here any time soon)


----------



## Unregistered (May 25, 2005)

*Voltage Regulator Schematic.*

I have an msi 9800 pro and it died on me. I took it to an electronics repair man and he told me that most probably the power regulator chips (the four eight legged ones that say 7822) on the upper left corner are fried (the should normally have a heatsink on them but I bought the card used and the previous owner must have broken it off). He told me he needed a schematic in order to do anything. I searched and the closest thing I could find was the ADS7822 line in this page: http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/ad/parts_ad89.php
Are these the parts? Does anyone have any shematics or pinouts or any information in general that might help me?
 Thank you.
 Auberon


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 25, 2005)

I've made overvolt to my Gigacube 9800 Pro, default speeds are 378 for GPU and 676 for memory. 
Now video card is equiped with a Zalman VF700-AlCu, to be able to go beyond 400Mhz without artifacs.
After doing overvolt the maximum is 425 Mhz for Gpu at 1,85 volts, memory speed is 750Mhz, the change is only heatsinks. 
Beyond 1,85 volts it has problems of artifacs in game. 
With 47 Mhz more in GPU, a have not more performance, frames per second in GTA: San Andreas or FEAR Demo, are the same. 
I haven't found utility for overvolt, you will only get more heat and probably kill your card with a poor increase of performance.
I've removed the overvolt mod.

(Sorry if my English is not good)


----------



## 5days (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry to revive this old thread but has anyone had any success in removing the BIOS locks from Xpertvision cards. I have an X800 (vanilla) PCIe and it too is BIOS locked.


----------



## Golden Flamer (Sep 2, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I've made overvolt to my Gigacube 9800 Pro, default speeds are 378 for GPU and 676 for memory.
> Now video card is equiped with a Zalman VF700-AlCu, to be able to go beyond 400Mhz without artifacs.
> After doing overvolt the maximum is 425 Mhz for Gpu at 1,85 volts, memory speed is 750Mhz, the change is only heatsinks.
> Beyond 1,85 volts it has problems of artifacs in game.
> ...



Yeah, you say right, R350/R360 is a very very hot chip! With stock cooling and Stock frequency, you cannot place your hand to the rear of chip on the board, because it's too hot!!

I THINK THE STOCK COOLING IS NOT ENOUGH FOR THE R350 based card.

I use a ATi Native ALL-In-Wonder 9800SE@PRO Hardmodded, And I install an adapted CPU's heatsink (Aerocool Pure copper SOCKET A Heatsink), and big Aluminium Heatsink on the Samsung 2.8ns RAM chip.      I'm Running at 1.76V CORE and RAM@ 2.95V VDD / 1.47VREF and the chip is less hot than the standard unmodded board at default voltage.   I run the card all day at 438/770 without problem.     I don't try 1.85V, I thkin 1.85V can give me about 470MHz on Core. 
Is seems Thermal Grease is very important! I use Arctic silver 5, without this high performance grease I lost about 5-7 MHz.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 3, 2005)

Dont worry I found out how to remove it. ;-)


----------



## skinnie (Oct 6, 2006)

ppl sorry to put this thread up..but I need Help..today I received my vmoded Gecube 9800Pro R360 128mb (platinum ed cs cz)..anyone can say to me were can I read the vddq?
my card is this one:












Other thing..now I am with e die bios for 128mb radeon 9800pro..but I found recently a bios of a gecube 9800xt r360 128mb samsung wich do you think is better considering I have samsung mems?


----------

